# how do i use autocannon chimeras?



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi all thanks for your time!!

i have two autocannon chimeras. do i just use the points value from ia for these?

also can i give one to a squad but then not transport the squad anywhere but use it as a gun platform?

thanks for you time again!!!

rob


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

In normal games, you cannot actually have an Autocannon on your Chimera.
That's not to say you couldn't use it in friendly games though.

Frankly I'd just make it count as a Multi Laser, similar Strength value and all.


And no, the fact that a vehicle has been purchased as a dedicated transport for a unit does not mean they have to use it.
The ONLY restriction that dedicated transports face is that they cannot start the game with a unit inside that isn't the unit they were bought for, including any ICs attached to that squad.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

in a normal game could it be used using ia rules with my opponents permission i no i cant in tournies


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, whatever rules you and your friends decide to use are fine. As long as everybody's aware what rules are in place it shouldn't cause much trouble. Just clear it with them before the game.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually, many tournaments allow IA rules. I don't see many that don't allow them, really. I know that many restrict certain things, such as the pre-game bombardment that griffons or whatever can do that cause units to auto-fail moral checks and fall back.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

maniclurker said:


> Actually, many tournaments allow IA rules. I don't see many that don't allow them, really. I know that many restrict certain things, such as the pre-game bombardment that griffons or whatever can do that cause units to auto-fail moral checks and fall back.


They allow IA things? Right then, Taking Hive Tyrant and Bodyguard x2, 2 WoN Guant Squads, and a Harridan. Now how you going to beat me?

No, they don't allow IA, at least GT's, and most GW sponsored tournies don't.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> They allow IA things? Right then, Taking Hive Tyrant and Bodyguard x2, 2 WoN Guant Squads, and a Harridan. Now how you going to beat me?
> 
> No, they don't allow IA, at least GT's, and most GW sponsored tournies don't.


He means they allow SOME, and he also meant SOME do.
Obviously they won't allow Baneblades in tournaments, but some of the more minor stuff would be accepted in some tournaments.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

maniclurker said:


> Actually, many tournaments allow IA rules. I don't see many that don't allow them, really. I know that many restrict certain things, such as the pre-game bombardment that griffons or whatever can do that cause units to auto-fail moral checks and fall back.





Vaz said:


> They allow IA things? Right then, Taking Hive Tyrant and Bodyguard x2, 2 WoN Guant Squads, and a Harridan. Now how you going to beat me?
> 
> No, they don't allow IA, at least GT's, and most GW sponsored tournies don't.


I think he tries to say that:

Many tournaments allow non-flyer, non-superheavy, non-gargantuan, non-whatthefuckeverotherapocintendedthingsarecalled FW models:wink:


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

like 35 pts inquisition rhino instead of 50 without smoke -.-'


----------

